# String zeichen löschen!



## downset04 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Wie kann ich in perl zb in dem string sdf.234.34.34.5.2 alle Punkte einfach rauslöschen sodaß sdf234343452 rauskommt?

thx


----------



## CSANecromancer (10. Oktober 2006)

Mit einem entsprechenden regulären Ausdruck.

Müsste irgendwas sein in der Richtung 

```
$string =~ s/\.//g;
```


----------



## renee (10. Oktober 2006)

```
$string =~ tr/.//d;
```
 ist noch schneller...


----------



## CSANecromancer (10. Oktober 2006)

Sauber.  Ich bin ja schon froh, daß ich nicht totalen Blödsinn geschrieben habe. Aber deine Variante ist echt niedlich, die kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## downset04 (11. Oktober 2006)

vielen dank!


----------

